

Jottacloud – Unlimited storage for $9.90/mo - pkhamre
https://www.jottacloud.com/unlimited-storage-for-all-your-devices/

======
dkersten
Their terms of service say 10TB, so they really should just say that instead
of "unlimited".

Not that $9.90/m for 10TB isn't a good deal - I just wish companies were open
about their advertisement.

